# Co2 diffuser help



## DaveTanker (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys, new at Co2, what is the best way to get 100% diffusion in my 75g tank? I don't have a canister filter. Was looking on line and found the aquamedic 500? Any suggestions for 100% co2 diffuse?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Why not invest in a canister filter and you can use something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Fi...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f111b135a

You should be able to find good deals on canister filters this time of year !!!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Dont those Co2 reactors claim 100% diffusion? But then you're stuck with an ugly looking reactor in your tank.


----------



## DaveTanker (Dec 12, 2011)

I know there on sale this time of year but I don't want to spend that extra 100-200 now..... I have 2x aquaclear 110, been very happy with them


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

DaveTanker said:


> I know there on sale this time of year but I don't want to spend that extra 100-200 now..... I have 2x aquaclear 110, been very happy with them


How are you generating the CO2-pressurized?
Something to consider , would be those 2 Aquaclear 110 might be working against you trying to keep CO2 in the water column.
Regards


----------



## DaveTanker (Dec 12, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> How are you generating the CO2-pressurized?
> Something to consider , would be those 2 Aquaclear 110 might be working against you trying to keep CO2 in the water column.
> Regards


Yes I will be useing pressurized, got a 10lb co2 tank I need to put to use. Now would the 2 aquaclears be that bad? I don't hve that extra money for canister. If I would sell them what should I sell them both for?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

DaveTanker said:


> Yes I will be useing pressurized, got a 10lb co2 tank I need to put to use. Now would the 2 aquaclears be that bad? I don't hve that extra money for canister. If I would sell them what should I sell them both for?


In terms of the ac 100- they can be used but the issue with them is that the cascade effect of the water return lends to the out gassing of CO2 which is very easy to outgass, your case would be doubled 2 x ac110, that said it is reported that effect can be reduced by always keeping the water level as close as possible to the return lip on the AC filter, of course you can compensate for the out gassing by cranking more co2 from your pressurized system , this will result in more gas usage .I would suggest you try & get a cannister whenever possible.

Here is a link on dissolving CO2, the DIY with the power head & grave vac ( substitute with plastic water bottle is both cheap & effective.
http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html#2.
Hope that helps others may have other thoughts.


----------



## DaveTanker (Dec 12, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> In terms of the ac 100- they can be used but the issue with them is that the cascade effect of the water return lends to the out gassing of CO2 which is very easy to outgass, your case would be doubled 2 x ac110, that said it is reported that effect can be reduced by always keeping the water level as close as possible to the return lip on the AC filter, of course you can compensate for the out gassing by cranking more co2 from your pressurized system , this will result in more gas usage .I would suggest you try & get a cannister whenever possible.
> 
> Here is a link on dissolving CO2, the DIY with the power head & grave vac ( substitute with plastic water bottle is both cheap & effective.
> http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html#2.
> Hope that helps others may have other thoughts.


Yea I keep the water lvlk that high always any ways, so if that ok then ill prob try it out and if it doesn't go good ill get the canister, thx for all the help!!!!


----------

